# 4000cal diet?



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok so I posted my attempt at a bulking diet which if im honest was sh*t, somebody posted a diet for me (see below). Surely it's not a 4000 cal diet?

Be realistic. My suggestion below:

10am protein shake with full milk, 4eggs, 100g oats, scoop PB

12:00 200g tuna/chicken and potatoes with olive oil

15:30 200g chicken, 80g brown rice, olive oil

18:00 tuna sandwich with 4 slices of wholemeal bread

21:00 spagetti bolagnase/tuna with wholemeal pasta

23:30 Protein shake with milk, 4eggs, scoop PB

Thats 4000cals atleast and easily do able. You could also snack on nuts during the day to get more cals in. Also try get 10/20g fish oil in everyday. Plus plenty of water.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dont worry too much about the exact amounts, the above diet looks like a good starting point, follow it and see how you get on.


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

To be honest I wanted to try the one u suggested but I haven't got time to cook meals for work, rice seems easier. Just wanted to double check this was a decent alternative.

Ps that oats, pb, oil, protein, weight gain shake was horrible lol. Any ideas?

Cheers fella


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if you want to no if its 4000cals then add it up and work it out.

spag boll i could make 200 cals total or 1000 cals total it depends what and how much ure putting in it.

if you dont like that shake make pancakes with those same ingrediants.

i would take the peanut butter out before bed as getting fat from whole eggs.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

rustie83 said:


> To be honest I wanted to try the one u suggested but I haven't got time to cook meals for work, rice seems easier. Just wanted to double check this was a decent alternative.
> 
> Ps that oats, pb, oil, protein, weight gain shake was horrible lol. Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers fella


haha really? I have 100g oats, banana, whey, and PB or oil not both. Seems to go down well for me:thumb:


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> haha really? I have 100g oats, banana, whey, and PB or oil not both. Seems to go down well for me:thumb:


Ah I was tempted to add a banana but I thought with strawberry protein and chocolate weightgain it might not go down to well.

Pmsl I didn't know it was pb or oil lol.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Add some veg into at least 2 of your meals.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

rustie83 said:


> Ok so I posted my attempt at a bulking diet which if im honest was sh*t, somebody posted a diet for me (see below). Surely it's not a 4000 cal diet?
> 
> Be realistic. My suggestion below:
> 
> ...


possibly try and get up to have a meal at 8am, as the gap between 23.30 and 10am is massive. this is a big thing for me because i workout at about 7pm - all depends on what you do in the day, work etc. if you cant eat early or later then perhaps try casein for a slow release throughout the night?


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a very good point. Never thought about while im asleep lol. I'll look into

casein. To be honest I've no idea what it is. Hopefully im changing shifts at work soon which will help too.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

rustie83 said:


> That's a very good point. Never thought about while im asleep lol. I'll look into
> 
> casein. To be honest I've no idea what it is. Hopefully im changing shifts at work soon which will help too.


when you break the proteins in milk down you get whey and casein, casein is actually a larger proportion of the protein in milk. casein breaks down much slower than whey because it forms a gel in the stomach, so its great for before bed, and whey is fast-acting hence its use post-workout


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I'll definately have to pick some up. Every little helps. Lol.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

rustie83 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll definately have to pick some up. Every little helps. Lol.


nice one, just a piece of advice, ive got the Optimum nutrition 100% gold standard casein and it tastes like sh1t, but im not sure if all casein tastes like sh1t. but all the othe Optimum nutrition **** is quality


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

rep me up homie


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Synthasize..... Shame on u, reps are sacred, u can't just ask 4 them.......but I owe a few people reps. So when I get on my pc (using iPhone atm) I'll rep u. Happy?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

lol im messin man, i know, i know, but im a right freshie on here at the mo!


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

synthasize said:


> lol im messin man, i know, i know, but im a right freshie on here at the mo!


Lol I no the feeling, I've only been here a few weeks. It's all good tho. Ull get ur reps tomoz.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks light on the calories. Hers a way to add 500 more.

half pint of milk.

Banana

30g oats

Teaspoon of flax

30g Protein powder

Blend...

Tasty stuff too!


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

> i would take the peanut butter out before bed as getting fat from whole eggs.


I would disagree, if you see how long the guy sleeps for, he wants to slow down the digestion as much as possible. The fats are good fats(even saturated in the eggs r fine as there isnt much in rest of diet) so leave the eggs and pb in i would.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

goe1988 said:


> I would disagree, if you see how long the guy sleeps for, he wants to slow down the digestion as much as possible. The fats are good fats(even saturated in the eggs r fine as there isnt much in rest of diet) so leave the eggs and pb in i would.


yeh but in one meal id choose one or the other....eggs or PB. You wouldnt have a mixture of protein sources in a meal, so why a mixture of fats? one would be sufficient.


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

I still can't stomach the eggs anyway so I'll stick with peanut butter. Starting to like the shakes now I've toyed with the flavours a lil.

Ps. Is it ok to add oats to my shake b4 bed just to get in the extra cals?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

some people will say dont have carbs before bed, but imo if it fits in with your whole days diets and needs its nothing to worry about, if you do need the extra cals, only add them if your not gaining, theres no need to throw them in just for the sakes of it.


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

> You wouldnt have a mixture of protein sources in a meal, so why a mixture of fats?


explain why you wudnt have a mixture of protein sources, i for one can have upto 3 sources per meal, i try and eat in offseason 80g protein with each of my 5 meals, its boring and blend to get that all from one source, so i have a chicken and steak and milk to wash it down(in same meal). Ur not limited to one source per meal


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I sure everyone knows my feelings on adding extra calories 

My shake of choice of which i love!!! hehe.

300ml milk

2 whole eggs

100g oats

2 table spoons olive oil

1 banana

1 scoop protien

950calories or there about  LOVE IT


----------



## robw787 (Aug 30, 2009)

Synthasize you can't just ask for adds you stupid c**t


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

robw787 said:


> Synthasize you can't just ask for adds you stupid c**t


robw787 who the **** do you think you are you ****ing ****, come to leeds and we'll see whos boss then ****head. il get my degenerate friend to beat you up, his name is krs-1


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rustie83 said:


> Ok so I posted my attempt at a bulking diet which if im honest was sh*t, somebody posted a diet for me (see below). Surely it's not a 4000 cal diet?
> 
> Be realistic. My suggestion below:
> 
> ...


meal 1 is about 1200 cals alone? if you use 400g potato meal 2 is about 6-700cals meal 3 600 ish meal 4 is 5-600 id change meal 5 but meal 6 is 700 ish this is about 3700 kcals with out meal 5 so yea i would change a few things my self but it looks good buddy


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> meal 1 is about 1200 cals alone? if you use 400g potato meal 2 is about 6-700cals meal 3 600 ish meal 4 is 5-600 id change meal 5 but meal 6 is 700 ish this is about 3700 kcals with out meal 5 so yea i would change a few things my self but it looks good buddy


Cheers big jim someone put me on a calorie counting site and I played around with the diet a lil. I've got it up 4500+ a day now so fingers crossed I can put on the weight, been stuck on 12 stone 2 for 3 weeks now.

Glad to see your still here........


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

robw787 said:


> Synthasize you can't just ask for adds you stupid c**t


Bye Bye


----------

